# Eggbert Is Dead



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

I took Eggbert to the vet as he didn't seem to be getting any better. The vet said he had some type of infection in his crop and after some tests and medicine to give him, we went home. Right after we got home, he started acting like he couldn't get his balance. I got a this over whelming sense of dread so I held him gently in my hands, and a couple of minutes later he closed his beautiful eyes forever. I am absolutely heart-broken. I just can't believe he's gone. He was almost 13 years old and I had raised him from a two week old squab so he was a much-loved member of the family. I can't seem to stop crying over his death. 
I am uncertain right now about getting another pidgey - Eggbert's death has devestated me - yet when I think about the years of companionship and the joy he brought into my life, I can't help but smile through my tears at the wonderful memories. IF I do get another pidge - it will be one like Eggbert was - just a "grey barn pigeon". Eggbert was definately one of a kind and some day, we will see each other again. Although I am uncertain about getting another pidge right now, I admit that if I was offered an orphaned squab, I wouldn't turn it down. If it's meant to be, it'll happen sometime in the future. 
Thanks to everyone who posted advice about caring for Eggbert - it was much appreciated. Danielle.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhh Danielle, 


I am so sorry -


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Danielle, 

I'm SO very sorry to hear that your beloved Eggbert didn't make it That is truly a shocker that he went so fast. 

13 years is a long time that he was part of your family and I'm sure you have wonderful memories of him. You will get another pigeon again, it's just going to take time for your heart to heal. Losing a cherished pet is one of the hardest things in life for us to deal with so this isn't going to be easy.

Please take care of yourself and we all understand the pain and grief you're going through.

Hugs,


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Danielle,
Eggbert must have had a wonderful life with you, to live 13 years.Bet he loved you as much as you loved him, too. If you lived closer, I'd give you your choice of pigeons here, but as we are so far apart, I'll send you lots of hugs instead.
Daryl


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, Danielle! Eggbert was one of the pigeons that made an impact on this group and we will all remember him as being special.

You were there with him to hold him, that means a lot.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, Danielle, I have no words to express how sorry I am.
He was a lucky pij to have you, he had a wonderful life. Some day you will meet again and until then this little angel will watch over you.

Reti


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Danielle, we are all with you. You were with Eggbert to hugg him. Huggs to you now.

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm also very sorry to hear about your devistating news. I know how hard it is, it is like losing a child.

I'm sending you my deepest sympathy and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm so sorry! The longer we have them, the harder it is to finally say goodbye, too. My best wishes for you.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dear Danielle, being fairly new to the forum, I had no idea Eggbert was 13 years old. What a testament to your care that he lived this long. It is so hard to lose our babies but we will see them again. A big hug is going to you from me.

maggie


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I, too, just recently lost a young pigeon to a hawk--and it was very hard. I don't even want to imagine what it would be like after 13 years. Eggbert was one lucky bird! I live in Madison, Wisconsin and have only white homers--but if you are interested in one of these I could designate an egg for you in the future. My website is www.silverwindloft.com. 
Take care
Catherine


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Danielle Chase said:


> Right after we got home, he started acting like he couldn't get his balance. I got a this over whelming sense of dread so I held him gently in my hands, and a couple of minutes later he closed his beautiful eyes forever.


I am so sorry Danielle. 
Eggbert built a nest, which is nestled in your heart, & over the years filled it with treasured memories for you to visit often.

God Bless you Eggbert.

Cindy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

He lived a good life 13 years worth. He was at an age where many pigeons have not been. If he was a feral. He perhaps out lived many many ferals. AS there chance to live that long is very hard. SO I say even though he is now gone. You have 13 years of memories of him. Which is allways going to be with you. And now if you think of it. You can give another pigeon the same chance the same caring devotion. And perhaps enjoy the same type of joy you gained from your past 13 years.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*sorry*

About your beloved Eggbert. I hope you have other little angels left to comfort you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Danielle,

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Eggbert.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh, Danielle, this is a very sad thing for you to go through. I am so sorry for your loss. It is devastating to know such a sensitive being this well, then have them gone so quickly. Losing a treasured friend is heart-wrenching. His 13 years of life is a strong testament to the excellent care you gave Eggbert.

Something that I found consoling when my bird died is the thought that he can now fly high and free, with no limitations of body or fear of hawks or other danger.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I, too, am so sad*

that Eggbert died. I know his death is even harder to accept because he lived so long. 

Squeaks and I send LOVE and HUGS! We are also sending a snail mail note that will, hopefully, bring comfort.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Danielle, I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Eggbert.  I know how much it hurts--I just lost my beloved gander, Romeo, last Thursday. It's even tougher when you've raised them as babies and they are bonded to you. I found that imprinting went both ways. The goslings imprinted on me, but I also "imprinted" on them. It's terribly painful to lose any creature that has made its home in our hearts.

I hope you will find comfort in knowing you gave Eggbert a long, wonderful life, something he would not have had as a feral. Even most domestic pigeons don't get to live that long. You did the best for him and you were with him at the end, which I believe is very important. I'm sure he knew you loved him. 

Hugs and prayers to you.

-Cathy


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

*Goodbyes*

Danielle, as cliche as it sounds, time will help to ease your pain. I hope that soon all those tears will be replaced by only joyful smiles as you reflect on the beautiful connection you shared with your little Eggbert. You were both so lucky to have been in eachothers lives... He will always be with you! in so many ways. Life is full of Goodbyes. The most important thing you can do is to continue to "love" and to keep your arms open for the next little soul who will come your way in need of your experience. I, like everyone here on Pigeon Talk, am so sorry for the pain and loss you are feeling.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Danielle,

What a heartbreaking loss.....I'm so sorry.

Linda


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Danielle,
I am so sorry to hear about Eggbert. It's very hard to lose a beloved pet.
Over a year ago, because I was concerned about Jesse, I inquired about the lifespan of indoor pigeons. You responded with information about your Eggbert. Ever since, I've had a special affinity for him. 
Your Eggbert enjoyed a long life due to your wonderful care. Both of you were blessed by being together when he passed. As you stated, you will see him again; he will be waiting for you. 
Take care of yourself.
May God bless you.

Phyll


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Danielle,

I'm so sorry to hear about Eggbert, he was a very special pigeon. You always made sure that he got the best medical care and lots of love.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Eggbert, Danielle. It was shocking to scan over the days posts and see the news. Even tho a natural part of life, the transition is so difficult in the moment. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

fp


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*I wrote this when my little George died*

I think it applies to Eggbert too - RIP little Eggbert.

NAB -)

Those of us lucky enough to know of Eggbert, his story and his little life have been indeed blessed, for when it comes our turn to take our own walk into eternity we will know that somewhere up ahead waits a brave little bird that will make us smile and help us find our way.


----------



## Kairi (May 22, 2005)

SORRY TO HEAR WHAT HAPPEND!!!


I have a horse, 15 pigeons, 3 kittnes, one cat, and one dog.I could not stand to lose one of them. I know how you are feeling, and I give you best wishes from me. One small bird in the whole world, can make a tremendous difference, can change the life of someone. I lost a baby bird in the same way, and my doctor said it was castle virus. The baby I took in was so very unsteady, and could not stand up hardly at all.i think that other symptoms of this were water coming from it's mouth, and twisting of the neck constantly. I am not sure if this is the same thing, but my vet said it was very contagious to birds, and to humans, but will not kill a human. ONly the other birds. So, his best advice to us was to bleach and soap wash the pigeon loft, and keep the poop scraped. But if Eggbert was the only pidge you had, then you do not need to worry. Although the baby was not around long, I still felt pain. I can tell he made a very big difference, and I wish I could help you more. But i know he is flying in heaven, now, looking down upon you.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My heart goes out to you. My condolances to you on your loss.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Sooooo Sorry Danielle*

I so Sorry for your loss. Hope you get another to replace such a Super Bird. If I weren't so far away (in California), I'd let you pick any pair I have to put together & give you an inprint to "TRY" & replace such a Wonderful Pigeon as Eggbert was.. Huggs to you!!!!..... Happy


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't know much about Eggbert but I can only imagine how you feel about losing him. I have a favorite feral named Garye and I know one day it's going to happen that I won't see her meeting me when I go to visit the flock. I dread that day but I'm trying to prepare myself for it.

That bird you had KNEW you loved it. And it loved you in return, trust me. You probably gave it a wonderful life. 

It will be waiting for you on the other side no matter how long that will be.

And when Garye goes or I go, I know we'll be friends again on the other side. And this time without people complaining about it!


----------

